# Marines, police prep for mock zombie invasion



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/marines-police-prep-mock-zombie-invasion-180541102.html

I suppose it pays to be prepared. :zombie:

"Called "Zombie Apocalypse," the exercise follows the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's campaign launched last year that urged Americans to get ready for a zombie apocalypse, as part of a catchy, public health message about the importance of emergency preparedness."


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

And you weren't able to take part?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol - I wonder if I can request the city prepare the police, fire and EMS for the Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Where do I go to sign up to be a zombie.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This comment on the article summed up my feelings pretty well:

"Zombie Apocalypse" does sound silly, but can you imagine the disturbance it would cause if it were properly titled? How do you feel about "Extreme Civil Disturbance Response", or maybe "Imposition of Martial Law Training"?

Now, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but this sounds damn scary to me and I'm not talking about the Zombies.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr. M - You wouldn't believe the feeling you get when you have to encounter the scary things we deal with. It always pays off to well trained. Zombies or otherwise. I just know I'm the one going home at the end of my shift.


----------

